# NT's and the "concept of cool"



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

I have had at least 4 NT friends speak about the "concept of cool". They say things like....I often ponder coolness....or ....what is cool? 

This really intrigues/baffles me. Please give your insights because I never considered "the concept of cool" to be so complicated.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Cool is Sheeple trends. I make my own trends. Blaze the trail not follow it type of thing.*


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

[amused] I'm curious to see what people have to say about this elusive "coolness".


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## Lyonessian (Jun 16, 2009)

Not an NT but it also strikes me how could a vague concept such as 'cool' be taken as meaning one thing, for such a big share of the population. It means something else entirely for me.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Kool is my favourite brand of cigarettes.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Leather jackets, sitting with feet propped up on some sort of surface. Usually includes arm crossing. Occasional nod. That's cool. *


----------



## sooner (Jun 30, 2009)

Interesting, I have never thought about this but now I sure as hell will now, different people think that different things are cool, Golfers think that a good club is cool. Basketball players think that a good shot is cool, Mathematicians think that a well thought-out equation is cool.



It all depends on your opinion.


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

What ever happened to Dennis Rodman?


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

Selene said:


> What ever happened to Dennis Rodman?


*Oh noo. [You couldn't hear that, but it was meant to sound long, drawn out, and exasperated xD. ]

What ever happened to Michael Jackson?* :crazy:


----------



## sooner (Jun 30, 2009)

Viktoria said:


> *Oh noo. [You couldn't hear that, but it was meant to sound long, drawn out, and exasperated xD. ]
> 
> *_What ever happened to Michael Jackson_*?* :crazy:



Michael Jackson lured little boys into his ranch therefore making him UNKEWL.



And gay.:laughing:


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

I think to be cool you have to just not care about being cool and be yourself. The people who are able to to that are usually pretty cool. Being cool is an impression not an action... well, At least in my head lol


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

sooner said:


> Michael Jackson lured little boys into his ranch therefore making him UNKEWL.
> 
> 
> 
> And gay.:laughing:


*Poor kids. Nevee did like Michael much. Too bad he's dead. *


----------



## sooner (Jun 30, 2009)

Munchies said:


> I think to be cool you have to just not care about being cool and be yourself.




Hitler was himself but he was unkewl.




(At least to most people)



Viktoria said:


> *Poor kids. Nevee did like Michael much. Too bad he's dead. *




All little boys around the world slept good the night he died. :tongue:


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

Cool is a pointless and empty rating system. It defines nothing and has little to no value.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

sooner said:


> All little boys around the world slept good the night he died. :tongue:


*I wondered why my little brother went to bed so early that night...

*


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Well...I guess it is just a coincidence then. No NT's really know what I am talking about apparently.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

It's too bad. This could've been an interesting thread had it not devolved into a series of cheap jokes.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Trope said:


> It's too bad. This could've been an interesting thread had it not devolved into a series of cheap jokes.


Then blast it to Hell, and we will rebuild on the ashes. The thread will be filled with supermodels, and walk-in coolers, and martinis, and ice made from Aquafina, and pens you have to dip in ink, and secret passageways, and green tea lollipops, and pet panthers, and platinum watches, and wifi internet .......

Oh dear, I'm rambling. I hope that's cool with you.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Dr. Metallic said:


> Then blast it to Hell, and we will rebuild on the ashes. The thread will be filled with supermodels, and walk-in coolers, and martinis, and ice made from Aquafina, and pens you have to dip in ink, and secret passageways, and green tea lollipops, and pet panthers, and platinum watches, and wifi internet .......
> 
> Oh dear, I'm rambling. I hope that's cool with you.


Tempting. So very tempting.


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

Trope said:


> Where'd you come up with those percentages?
> 
> How difficult would it be to curtail the process? For example, an innovator simplifying his or her design for mass appeal instead of waiting to be noticed by early adopters.


Well, the thing is, the innovator is rarely interested in simplifying his design or ideas for the masses.. sometimes they do, but in most cases they are not interested in this, in fact, they are repulsed by the idea of having their concepts spread. 

Another thing worth saying about this is that usually the innovator is not a trend setter because he is not considered a social leader. The innovator is sometimes deemed too "weird" because he is doing trends when they are not yet trends. Granted, there are tons of innovators whos ideas dont become trends, so i guess it takes an innovator with trend setter friends to actually get a trend spread.

The percentages I borrowed from an interview with Dee Dee Gordon the creator of Looklook, the first cool hunting agency.


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

alizée said:


> May I recommend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont consider any of them cool by principle, i just consider the theory interesting. Things I consider cool? well, i dont have an abstract idea of what cool is supposed to be like. I like diversity and change, so im constantly running into things that match my personal idea of what i want to feel like at any given moment.

Im much more interested in the idea of beauty, so, i guess i consider cool the intrascendent sister of beauty. I consider beautiful things cool, and i find beauty in contradiction. I like apparent contradiction because it informs us of an internal struggle much deeper than what we can actually see in the surface, and i find that appealing. Right now i consider combat boots and floral dresses cool because of the contradiction of wearing something so rough with something so sweet. There is something there...

Other things that are beautifully contradictory: Yoshitomo Nara's paintings (innocent + evil), Murakami's Norwegian Wood (angst + sadness), Colleens music (fragile + scary)

roud:


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

Sunless said:


> they are repulsed by the idea of having their concepts spread.


Something spread around the masses isn't something cool at all. 

For me what is cool is something... "disturbing"; "out of the box"; "complex"; "indirectly humorous"; "referenced".

Tarentino do that pretty well in his movies.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Trope said:


> the next question I have to ask is what is it that separates these early adopters from the rest of the pack? Why is it that what they deem cool is officially recognized as such within their peer groups?
> 
> More to the point, what quality or qualities qualify them for their roles as social leaders? Pandering aside, that is.


I couldn't help but remember my thread: http://personalitycafe.com/book-music-movie-reviews/3686-fashion-culture-throughout-history.html and how squeezing chinese feet into metal shoes was the "cool" thing to do. 

Is it right to assume that you are asking about which aspects of persona that create an innovator/trend setter? Out of personal observation; it is usually the person who is influenced by foreign aspects than the *herd* be it an internal influence of eccentricity or vast knowledge and observation of the foreign gimmicks.

Other than fashion, the innovator is the person who gets bored faster, and has an eye for something new. While everyone else is still enjoying a certain theme and environment; this person quickly finds something new and they get absorbed in it before anyone else. Like when everyone is playing with their tamagotchis and someone goes buys the furby.

I'm not sure if this mini observation applies to the concept as a whole.



Sunless said:


> Im much more interested in the idea of beauty, so, i guess i consider cool the intrascendent sister of beauty. I consider beautiful things cool, and i find beauty in contradiction. I like apparent contradiction because it informs us of an internal struggle much deeper than what we can actually see in the surface, and i find that appealing. Right now i consider combat boots and floral dresses cool because of the contradiction of wearing something so rough with something so sweet. There is something there...
> 
> Other things that are beautifully contradictory: Yoshitomo Nara's paintings (innocent + evil), Murakami's Norwegian Wood (angst + sadness), Colleens music (fragile + scary)
> 
> roud:


Paradoxes and tropes :laughing:


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

I think its a good observation.

An innovator of words, lifesytles or social trends i think is no different than an innovator of a product. The innovation is more acceptable from one person within the group than another becuase of thier position within the group. So, a concept about love from the writer and the new cell phone from the geek. 

I maintain that cool is a poor system of evaluation.


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

To me, cool is something that is cleverly thought out (such as a good ending to a movie that makes you go "ah-ha!"), something that evokes a sense of energy (such as a crazy cool electronic beat that makes u want to drive a racecar), something that looks impressive (such as a ford GT), something that is awesome but looks like it has nothing to prove (like a design-free, yet still striking jacket), or something admirable.

I have thought about what's cool quite a bit myself when making decisions, and I usually end up getting things like clothing that are clean and simple with nothing to prove. I like things that look nice, but professional and never worry about if I'm getting something that everyone will have. In fact, if mine looks just like everyone else's, I just say "they must have pretty good taste, too. I don't change my ideas of what is cool with the trends, either.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

NT coolness = nerdiness.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

sooner said:


> Hitler was himself but he was unkewl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hitler was in a special category in the Perseus system called the Tyrant. He was a TS??




thehigher said:


> I have had at least 4 NT friends speak about the "concept of cool". They say things like....I often ponder coolness....or ....what is cool?
> 
> This really intrigues/baffles me. Please give your insights because I never considered "the concept of cool" to be so complicated.




" I am gonna chill out. Leave the Scullery Boy (ESFJ) to fry his brains out in the kitchen. It's too hot for me!"

"Chill out any more and you are going to turn into a rock of ice. "
"That's cool!"












Who is going to ask the Polar Bear (ISTP) to come to the picnic? Just left out in the cold.

Rattlesnake (NT) is cool.


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

alizée said:


> I couldn't help but remember my thread: http://personalitycafe.com/book-music-movie-reviews/3686-fashion-culture-throughout-history.html and how squeezing chinese feet into metal shoes was the "cool" thing to do.
> 
> Is it right to assume that you are asking about which aspects of persona that create an innovator/trend setter? Out of personal observation; it is usually the person who is influenced by foreign aspects than the *herd* be it an internal influence of eccentricity or vast knowledge and observation of the foreign gimmicks.
> 
> ...


Your insights are pretty accurate, Alizee. I will try to summarize what i think are the most important qualities of a trendsetter:

a) They actively look for inspiration
b) They love dynamism
c) They are strong figures within their social groups

I think it also depends on this aura of charisma that attracts others in a positive way. I know people who research, are dynamic and possess a strong presence, and yet they are not trend setters because others dont look at them for cues. So I guess it has to do with effective communication, body language, smoothness and charisma all qualities difficult to comprehend.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

This is part of a related article I happened across a moment ago. It explores the matter in a different direction. Let me know what you think. 

*The Scientific Definition of Cool*

Usually, when one does something not cool, they suffer regrets over bad behavior, awkward behavior, thoughtless behavior, missed opportunities, and opportunities taken which prove to be lesser benefits to our lives than what we "should have done." The perfectionist's unheeded desire for what could have been taunts far more than the mundane reality of what is, and is annoyingly average and dissatisfying.

The garbage men dumping bags in front of my feet with five hours to nap those tickets to Jude Law's well-reviewed performance is both annoying and dissatisfying - but only for the moment. They'll soon pass, and the Shakespearean acting courses I took in Denver so many years ago, the lessons about the Oedipus of psychiatric training, my current specialization in training men and women about the psychology of dating and relationships - much of which has somehow involved film clips of Law's various mainstream films - and the fact that it's in London itself all came together, urging me, saying, "You have to go do this, and do it now."

Thirty three standing tickets will be given away, up to two per person, and I am fifteenth in line. It will happen for me if I can endure...

This is Observing Ego - the attention and insight to the right choices, the right actions done in the right way at the right time when social, career, or any other opportunity arises - is as far as I can tell, the very scientific definition of "Cool." For in the vernacular of what is cool, people who possess it say and do the right things in the right way, at the right time to match a social situation.

*How Can You Become "Cooler?" How Do You Grow Observing Ego?*

As many times as I've taught this, here it is right this moment, in front of me.

• For one, I'm *awake* at this hour, not sleeping, unconscious. You have to be awake to use Observing Ego.

• I'm more than *aware* of my surroundings - the man with the odd, Freud style beard to my right, buying the first copy of the morning paper, the Bear Staff pub to the left across the street, the only building on the street I see with a stone gargoyle guarding it against evil spirits, when just hours earlier I'm sure it dispensed plenty of those, and the young British-Indian man in a suit in line with me, talking to his wife loudly, excitedly, and with a slight Hindi accent (I don't know how he could look like he just came from the drycleaners...)

• I'm "in the now." *Present-minded*. In fact, Observing Ego cannot be accessed by swimming in your head in either the past or future, but only by being attentive only to what's right in front of you (and to the side, behind, above and below you.)

• Which brings up the *five senses* - the air is a perfect room temperature out here on an early morning in August, in London, and it is now quarter of eight, the garbage smell is gone, it's bright, a shadow reaches precisely half way down the brick-walled, turreted building in front of me, and the pavement has strangely not yet started to cause my undercarriage to ache.

• *Intimacy*. I've gotten to know the faces, general level of friendliness, languages of origin, and some other soft impressions of the weary people sitting on either side of me. The young man to my right does not want a soda as I dash across the street for some hydration, and the family right outside the box office door for hours before me have all lit up smoking. There's a sense of small, growing intimacy in the group, feelings which perhaps are not unlike what sixteenth century peasants may have experienced for the same opportunity.

• If I hadn't made this *decision*, this *action taken*, I surely would have regretted it. I would have been not cool, disappointed in myself, and I feel more alive for having done this. When we make decisions and take actions it requires the attention to be present, or risk suffering the danger at worst and embarrassment at best, of looking left instead of right when crossing the street here.

These things, being awake, aware, present-minded, using your five senses, bothering to intimately know and commune with others, and make actionable decisions are all quick methods to cultivate your own power of Observing Ego.

Others that sum them all up would be to consider yourself your own mentor, coach, or friend, asking yourself questions in "real time," as you experience your social world.

_"To thine own self, be true."_

*The Rewards*

Many pop psychology works portray methods of getting rich quick, finding happiness, or achieving social status, sex, wealth or any other manner of human desire, but the words of Epictetus are likely more suitable and accurate substitutes for any of them:

_"Character is destiny"_

The more we mature, psychologically develop, the higher our level of character rises, the more rewards in life - more financial prosperity is we so choose, more friendships, opportunities, success, satisfaction, and importantly, stability in our lives despite challenging economic times. We can't even begin to work on our character maturity though, without this prime core skill of Observing Ego.

Source.


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh this is very interesting, because what this man is describing through his article is actually two of the functions that most people who are good at discovering trends are naturals with:

_Se_ and _Fi_.

_Se_ he describes in detail, almost every single point he makes deals with being "here and now", using your "five senses" and developing your "awareness of the surroundings". _Fi_ comes in a subtler way, through the way he talks about his experience.

Both are the dominant functions of ISFPs and ESFPs, both types great at analyzing trends roud:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

So even in theory, ESFPs are naturally the cool kids. Damn.


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

yup, we are still the losers

want a cookie? :tongue:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Always. 

You wouldn't happen to have a fresh one to spare on you, would you?


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

Nope, these are all mine! get your own cookies!

:tongue:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

*Trope chases you down and steals your cookies, whereupon he shoves all of them into his mouth at once.

"What cookies?" he asks, as crumbs shower forth.


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

Sunless is crushed forever, so much that now she even speaks of herself in the third person


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Bear with me for a moment. I had to come back to this since I derailed it last time instead of giving a worthwhile response. 



Sunless said:


> Oh this is very interesting, because what this man is describing through his article is actually two of the functions that most people who are good at discovering trends are naturals with:
> 
> _Se_ and _Fi_.
> 
> ...


Both Ne and Se are present oriented, so being present in the moment comes naturally to both NP and SP types. It just takes a balance of introverted and extroverted functions to be both self-aware and aware of one's surroundings simultaneously. I posit that any type _can_ learn these traits, though it likely comes more naturally to extraverts early on since their energies are primarily focused outwardly to begin with. In essence, they aren't living so much in their own heads. Even so, if they lack self-awareness, it's just as likely that they'll misstep and take on negative behavior patterns as positive ones. Among the introverted perceiving types, it's a matter of becoming less self-involved and more interactive with and aware of the external environment. 

That isn't even taking into account the abilities of the J types. FJs using Fe to put people at ease and establish an instant sense of rapport and TJs. . . well, they're not generally known for being particularly cool or interested in becoming cool, but that probably has more to do with their interests being naturally disinclined from such considerations. 

In short, I think anyone can acheive this in a manner befitting their type. It just works differently for different people.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Sunless said:


> Cool is a vague notion. It is vague because its constantly changing. Cool morphs by virtue because in the very core of coolness is originality, and once everybody is doing it, well, it stops being cool. So cool travels from the innovator to the masses, but popularity will eventually kill the trend.


I just wanted to mention that it isn't necessarily popularity in itself that kills the trend (just cause it's a pet peeve of mine when people loose interest in something they supposedly cared about simply because it's popular), but that in popularity things tend to get watered down, loose the essence of whatever made it cool in the first place. 

And maybe because coolness is originality at it's core (i agree- an authentic, spontaneous, and often inspired originality), cool takes a certain amount of courage to pull off- from the withdrawn rebel sort of cool to the bold flashy can't look away sort of cool, and everything in between and outside the normal box of cool. 

though i agree with:



knght990 said:


> Cool is a pointless and empty rating system. It defines nothing and has little to no value.


though perhaps the concept of cool itself is intriguing to NTs as it is so elusive, not something you could necessary calculate. it is something grasped intuitively, i'd say, so perhaps thanks to intuition, NTs are interested in trying to figure out this concept that they intuitively grasp, but by nature can never logically pin down exactly... (?).


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

Trope said:


> Bear with me for a moment. I had to come back to this since I derailed it last time instead of giving a worthwhile response.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting... From what Ive read however... _Ne_ takes information from the environment but not in a concrete fashion, more weblike. So technically you are not exactly in the moment when you use this function but your energy is invested in finding connections. _Se, _unlike _Ne_, also takes information from the environment, but instead of connecting it to other stuff, it absorbs all the sensory details and stores it in a concrete fashion. Thus, _Se_ is way more efficient at recognizing patterns, realizing when something changed, and pointing out the difference. To trace connections between two different things you have to dispose from some details and keep the abstractions. To recognize patterns you have to be especially aware of details, and since they store them all, they can be really efficient at it.

When _Se_ is paired up with _Fi_ is more powerful because not only are they capable of finding patterns and recognizing whats new, but they are capable of sorting this information according to how it strikes them, without logic getting in the way of their appreciation. Hence their capacity for aesthetics.

Sure, everyone can develop this abilities, they can even adapt them to fit their types (if NT then perhaps there is a mechanism behind aesthetics and cool? maybe theres is some mechanism to it worth analyzing?) but its just something that comes natural to xSFPs.


----------



## Windette (Jun 29, 2009)

There's no such thing as cool, just individual opinons and flocks of sheep. :tongue:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Sunless said:


> Interesting... From what Ive read however... _Ne_ takes information from the environment but not in a concrete fashion, more weblike. So technically you are not exactly in the moment when you use this function but your energy is invested in finding connections. _Se, _unlike _Ne_, also takes information from the environment, but instead of connecting it to other stuff, it absorbs all the sensory details and stores it in a concrete fashion. Thus, _Se_ is way more efficient at recognizing patterns, realizing when something changed, and pointing out the difference. To trace connections between two different things you have to dispose from some details and keep the abstractions. To recognize patterns you have to be especially aware of details, and since they store them all, they can be really efficient at it.
> 
> When _Se_ is paired up with _Fi_ is more powerful because not only are they capable of finding patterns and recognizing whats new, but they are capable of sorting this information according to how it strikes them, without logic getting in the way of their appreciation. Hence their capacity for aesthetics.
> 
> Sure, everyone can develop this abilities, they can even adapt them to fit their types (if NT then perhaps there is a mechanism behind aesthetics and cool? maybe theres is some mechanism to it worth analyzing?) but its just something that comes natural to xSFPs.


There are a couple of things bothering me about this post. 

First, and most clearly, is that indeed, SFPs are best equipped to deal with aesthetics, but that doesn't relate directly to what was mentioned in the article. He said to be aware of your surroundings, conscious of yourself, and mindful of the interactions occurring between the two. There was nothing said about taking in every single physical detail. Ne does abstractly what Se does concretely. They're both about finding patterns. As for Fi specifically, I think either F function could potentially prove helpful for making someone more likeable as they're both people oriented in nature, but that doesn't necessarily make them cool. It's all about how you use what you have, not whether you have anything useful at all.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Lets see if I can boil this down a bit.

In my opinion cool happens in that magical place between Mainstream and anti-mainstream.
It is always a "war" between them so the landscape changes constantly.
Sunless is spot on in how the "battle" is fought. How it goes through cycles.
Cool changes quickly in terms of fashion.

Cool behavior doesn't change as fast as fashion cool changes. But a guy acting cool on the 80's would
be uncool or at best mainstream today. Maybe a cycle of 10-15 years or so.


|-----------------------------------------------------------------------------|--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
Square.............................................................COOL................................................................................Punk
Conservative..............................................................................................................................................Emo
Mainstream................................................................................................................................................Goth
Etc.............................................................................................................................................................Etc


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

Trope said:


> There are a couple of things bothering me about this post.
> 
> First, and most clearly, is that indeed, SFPs are best equipped to deal with aesthetics, but that doesn't relate directly to what was mentioned in the article. He said to be aware of your surroundings, conscious of yourself, and mindful of the interactions occurring between the two. There was nothing said about taking in every single physical detail. Ne does abstractly what Se does concretely. They're both about finding patterns. As for Fi specifically, I think either F function could potentially prove helpful for making someone more likeable as they're both people oriented in nature, but that doesn't necessarily make them cool. It's all about how you use what you have, not whether you have anything useful at all.


Well, I went beyond the article. Like I said before.. finding cool is about realizing there is a new _detail_ around. To realize this, you have to be detail conscious (because scrunchies as a hair accesory is a _detail_ not an entire outfit, etc) and you also have to be able to find whats different and new in this from previews patterns. There is an article in socionics about the differences between Ne and Se, I read it once, if i find it ill post it.

Then, I didnt say Fs were more cool, i said Fs were better at recognizing whats cool and spreading it. Without Fi, Se is helpless. They can see the new detail and recognize it as such but they cannot know if this new detail is inspiring or worthwhile. So in my opinion, Fi would help them tell a bland detail from an interesting one. Additionally, Fe can help spread it. But it all depends on individual skill, because like we all know, types are only an abstraction and actual people are unique like snowflakes.

So, I never said that certain people are cooler than others because of their type. Ive met cool people from all types. I think us Ns are the ones who actually come up with those details that later spread (innovators), we are just not as good (or as interested) in recognizing them in others as trends.


----------



## More Tea (Aug 19, 2009)

I'd just like to say, re. Michael Jackson, that invoking a person's presumed gayness in reference to pedophilia is decidedly uncool. Members of the gay community are no more like to hurt children than their straight counterparts. That stereotype needs to be buried with a stake in its heart, sooner rather than later.

As for coolness, the concept is no longer relevant. It has been replaced by a far more enduring paradigm:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Sunless, it seems to me that we're just about entirely agreed, only looking at it from different premises. 

An eye for fashion and accessories are indeed important to looking cool, but acting -- or more to the point, being -- cool (however loosely defined a term it is) has a much wider variety of potential means.

Try looking at it in a different context. On this forum, for instance, we've had noobs come in and create the Date Me threads which has been generally considered as being inherently 'Not Cool.' They were unaware of what goes on here and some even stubbornly persisted in making themselves look bad when told that it wasn't such a good idea. On the other hand, people who do well for themselves here -- people who set new trends for conversations and have the greatest (intentional) effect on the course of topics and new threads being created are the ones people look to for those cues. Forum trendsetters, if you will. These people are aware of themselves, the current nature of affairs, as well as how to say and do the right things at the right times. This has nothing to do with Se-usage on their part.


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

hahahaha we are talking about different things Trope, roud:

Im talking about trend spotting, spotting what will be cool. You are talking about _being_ cool. 

It takes a trendsetter to know a trendsetter. They just know, like magic. Of course, if you are in the same circle then you can probably point at them easily, but if you dont know them, you wouldnt know.

Its a mystifying thing being cool. I dont know how it happens.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Perhaps we are talking about entirely different things, but I don't think so. I'm merely attempting to expand or, depending on how you look at it, condense the definition based on both the ideas you put forth and those in the article more pointedly.


----------



## Banquo (Aug 22, 2009)

Anything I say is cool _is_ cool. For example, If I'm eating pork and beans directly from a can with a wooden spoon while sitting on the couch watching TV as if lobotomized (possibly drooling), and I feel it's cool, then it's cool.


----------



## Kohtumine (Aug 16, 2009)

Evolyptic said:


> *Cool is Sheeple trends. I make my own trends. Blaze the trail not follow it type of thing.*


That's the, how do you call it? Non-conformity trend, that is considered cool and is a trends as well, no?

Being completely agnostic to the term, that's what I have respect for, trying to be cool, with either trends is just...pretentious, pompous, and stupid.

Being right, specially when everyone else is wrong, that's cool. And that you can't fake, like in trends.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Hmm.

Knowing that you are cool and spotting other cool people;

Most of the time cool people self destruct with this awareness. They are cooler being themselves and acting on impulse. When they start noticing their effect on people they start to look for the cues of coolness and by enhancing it, it starts becoming too fake or just not right. Cool in this sense [trend setters, inspirers, innovators .. etc] is destroyed by trying to please the environment. ceases becoming genuine when every step is thought out.

Spotting quality is what i think happens. As I mentioned an inspirer is someone who jumps from one thing to the other before the herd, because their mind is say.. faster? Not in a smart sense, but they get into things fast and leave them faster. They are not the people who observe and analyze, but they are the doers, the players, the makers, the users... if you may. So they recognize the other people of their kind because they recognize the genuine newness in them compared to the rest of the people that are "following" They will talk to non-trendsetters, they will like them, maybe take some elements from them and improvise.. but it's like a race and the non trend setter is moving slower. After a while the non trend setter become -- predictable. 

My grandmother can go into a store and point at the most expensive things without even looking at the price tags. To the normal person the things all look the same, and even wonder why this is expensive and this is not. To her, she just.. knows. I think that also contributes. Making the right decisions by an internal compass. Alot of people get bored easy, but they move on to something that could be deemed "less cool" by others.

As for types and relation of MBTI to this --

I find that proper social awareness is not necessarily the key or is it entirely the lack of it.

Dudes who were cool in high school were the people who cared less and were really jerks. Not faking it, but just did not care. At university the cool people are the smart ones who are able to study hard and play harder. so every environment needs a different type of cool and popular. On the forum it's merely about timing and tact. alot of the forum cool people could be uncool in real life because the elements needed for either is different. Observing trends in the atmosphere and psych of the surroundings is essential if someone's goal is to set a trend (trend setter and not necessarily inspirer). 

By being more yourself, shameless about your flaws, able to overcome them.. you get closer to the cool stata. 

To be REALLY cool though (to me) is to be like an iceberg; only a tiny part of the coolness is above water and the more you get to know someone they discover how rich you are internally. Everlasting coolness ftw. :laughing:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I think you're cool.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alchemical Romance (Nov 26, 2009)

I make my own cool and I respect those that do the same even if their coolness is different than mine.
I have 3 conditions for something to be cool: 

1. It has to be debatable. You simply cannot argue against fixed truth, therefore it's not fun. It's either on my side or it's prepared to argue against me . (the tougher the opposition the higher the cool-meter goes at that person or thing because the tougher you face the tougher you get). Shutting up and accepting mainstream won't do. I'm a debateacholic.
2. If it's on MTV it's NOT cool...actually I respect only Discovery Channel, History Channel and so on
3. Psychology is cool, Literature is cool, poetry is cool, Generative Grammar and it's application to the development of artificial intelligence is cool. 
4. Feelings and emotions are cool, Peace is cool.
5. ...and a lot of other stuff


----------



## Alchemical Romance (Nov 26, 2009)

I just realized i wrote 5 )


----------



## Rao (Apr 4, 2009)

Selene said:


> What ever happened to Dennis Rodman?


Damn. :wink:
Whenever I think of the word cool, I always think of the movie Grease for some reason...


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Cool is what make you say "dude, that's kewl." You know it when you see it. You just _know. _

I think I'm pretty cool when I surprise people, having exhibited some characterisitic that they wouldn't have pegged me as having. Also, being laid-back is a must-have for coolness. You don't have to be quiet or a lone wolf or anything, but you have to seem as though you don't give a fuck or that nothing could rile you. At least I think that's pretty cool.



Alchemical Romance said:


> I make my own cool and I respect those that do the same even if their coolness is different than mine.
> I have 3 conditions for something to be cool:
> 
> 1. It has to be debatable. You simply cannot argue against fixed truth, therefore it's not fun. It's either on my side or it's prepared to argue against me . (the tougher the opposition the higher the cool-meter goes at that person or thing because the tougher you face the tougher you get). Shutting up and accepting mainstream won't do. I'm a debateacholic.
> ...


And none of this is self-serving at all, of course :laughing:

I just had a thought: what people consider cool is what they themselves would like to aspire to. Or characteristics that they already have to some degree that they see magnified in other people in a positive way. Basically, a projection.

Another thought: what is the concept of pimp?


----------



## ChaosRegins (Apr 11, 2009)

*Concept of a pimp: Someone who gets his paper from the many "employees" that he might have at the different "department sections." These "employees" value their "costumer service." However, the "employees" don't keep the "pay check" it goes back to the pimp. *


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

NTs like to analyze everything ten times over, for no apparent reason other than the mental exercise


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Thracius said:


> NTs like to analyze everything ten times over, for no apparent reason other than the mental exercise


So true.
-------------


----------



## EvanR (Nov 28, 2009)

I have considered this myself. I believe cool in the context of people is usually used to mean confidence.


----------

